# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  Share point یا DNN?

## usef64

دوستان عزیز سلام.



من برای راه اندازی پورتالداخلی برای سازمانم و افزودن یه سری امکانات به اون( مثل چت، فروم، مدیریت اسناد و...) نیاز به یک انتخاب درست دارم. 

به نظرتون برای اینکار SharePoint مناسب تره یا DotNetNuke ؟

(ببخشید اگه طرح این سوال، در این قسمت تالار، جای صحیحی نیست )

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

دوست عزیز، عموما برای پیاده سازی پرتال در داخل سازمان ها از SharePoint و برای پرتال های عمومی و خارجی از DotNetNuke استفاده می شود. امکانات SharePoint با توجه به این که چه نسخه ای از آن را انتخاب می کنید بسیار گسترده می باشد (به عنوان نمونه نسخه 2013). SharePoint گزینه ی بسیار مناسبی برای مدیریت اسناد و ارتباطات درون سازمانی می باشد و Feature های موجود جوابگوی نیازهای سازمان ها می باشد، امروزه بسیاری از سازمان ها هم در داخل کشور و هم در خارج از کشور از SharePoint به عنوان سایت داخلی و خارجی خود استفاده می کنند، تنها نکته ی مهم در این بخش، Customization زیاد جهت استفاده از SharePoint می باشد که با توجه به تعداد نیروها می تواند کم یا زیاد شود اما در DotNetNuke به علت این که خیلی از ساختارها آماده می باشد روند انجام کار سریع تر خواهد بود. 

اما به عنوان فردی که سال ها در پیاده سازی و مدیریت پروژه های SharePoint فعالیت داشته و هم چنین با DotNetNuke نیز در پرتال هایی همچون شرکت نفت پاسارگاد فعالیت داشته ام، برای داخل سازمان SharePoint را به عنوان بهترین راهکار پیشنهاد می کنم.

موفق باشید

----------


## usef64

ممنون از جوابتون. من با شیرپوینت زیاد کار نکردم و فقط یه بار نصب کردم و تستس یه پورتال آوردم بالا. از امکاناتش خبر ندارم.
آیا شیرپوینت هم مثل دات نت نیوک برای افزودن امکانات اضافه ماژول داره؟ امکاناتی مثل چت و فروم و...

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

دوست عزیز، SharePoint هم به مانند DotNetNukte قابلیت افزودن ماژول ها را دارد، برخی از این ماژول ها به صورت Free و برخی دیگر نیز می بایست خریداری شوند. در اینترنت جستجو نمایید هم سایت های فارسی و هم انگلیسی را بسیاری را یافت می نمایید که در این خصوص می باشند.

موفق باشید

----------


## usef64

ممنون، یه سوال دیگه اینکه من توی بحث فارسی بودن امکاناتش راحتم یا وابسته به شرکتی میشم؟
 و اینکه توی DNN تا جایی که میدونم میشه خودمون کامپوننت مورد نیازمون رو طراحی و اضافه کنیم. آیا Sharepoint هم این اجازه رو میده؟

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

دوست عزیز، در خصوص فارسی بودن امکاناتش، اگر می خواهید از محیط فارسی و تقویم شمسی در SharePoint استفاده نمایید می بایست Package مربوطه را از شرکت های داخلی تهیه فرمایید که به قیمت های مختلفی وجود دارد. در خصوص Component ها، برخی از Component ها امکان تغییر در فایل های RESX که مرتبط با زبان مورد استفاده هست را می دهند همچنین شما می توانید با استفاده از NET. ماژول ها و Component هایی را که می خواهید توسعه و از آن ها استفاده نمایید.

با سپاس

----------


## usef64

سلام و ممنون.
من در مورد ماژول نویسی در شیرپوینت یه کم سرچ زدم، فکر کنم مثل DNN نیست که بشه راحت با C#‎ کد زد و با کمی تغییرات اون ماژول رو بهش اضافه کرد؟ 
کلا فکر کنم sharepoint خیلی تخصصی تر باشه و حتما نیاز به گذروندن دوره های خودشو داره؟ درسته؟

----------

